# Need WinPCSIGN book for dummies



## tla1217

Well, my brand new mh365 US cutter is here and so is my new WinPCSIGN pro software!!! At this writing, I have just talked myself out of throwing my monitor out the window. I am frustrated beyond belief.

If someone were to write a WPS for dummies, I'd be the first in line to buy it. I know there is a lot of help and video's out there but I actually need step by step instructions in plain english. Step 1, click here, step 2, click there, step three, and so on. AND tell it to me slowly. 

I don't even know what an eps file is. I don't know what a vector file is. 

My saving grace is that my son took the software home with him and will learn it tonight. He's going to come back and teach it to me. 

What will I be doing in the mean time? I will be hand placing stones on 10 large horse designs, 10 school logo's and 10 names. UGH!

I know I am going to love and recommend this software someday. But not today.


----------



## CyberSultan

Hang in there Terry. Don't give up. We've all been here before. Having a new cutter and software can be a bit of a learning curve, but this forum is great with many knowledgeable people who use this software and even have your same cutter.

Here is a link that explains a little about the difference between raster (bitmap) and vector images:

Raster and Vector Graphics

For cutting, you need to be using vector images. WinPCSIGN creates in vector format. So any text you create or image you draw in WinPCSIGN will be in vector format.

If a graphic you would like to use is in raster or bitmap format, you can import that image into WinPCSIGN and do what is called "vectorization". Vectorization interprets the bitmap image and tries its best at producing a vector image equivalent. It may take some adjustment after vectorization to have an image that can be output to your cutter cleanly, but it could save time in some cases than having to do the alternative, which is to create a design completely from scratch in vector format.

For rhinestone design, you will need to have your graphics in vector format, so that the software has those vector lines that it can use to lay down the rhinestone outlines and/or fills.

After reading the article I linked to, for the graphics you have that you want to turn into rhinestone designs, do you know which format you have now, raster or vector?

I have to run out for the evening, but will check back in tomorrow to see what other questions you have. I'm sure others will also add to this thread, which will no doubt turn into a great resource for all.


----------



## tla1217

Awesome, thanks Scott! 

I also received a few PM's on the subject and everyone is being so helpful. I think it will be good to learn from the beginning which I think would be what you have suggested - learning raster-vector graphics and the difference, first. I'll start there. My son has the software at his house and is playing with it and promises that it's not that big a deal and he will have me "in the know" in no time. And with all the helpful tips here, I'm sure he's right. 

And yes, I think this will be great for the others here that may be having the same problems. 

Thanks again for your help! I'm going to check out the link you sent right now.


----------



## Serenity10

Terry you and I are sharing the same emotions right now. I received my system and I read so much and tried so much that just wasn't coming out right I thought I would just throw the computer out the window. lol It will come.


----------



## sjidohair

I have made alot of free support videos for wnpcsign2010 on that web site,, 
If you have any questions on anything I would be glad to help,
I do not get paid for support I do this for free.
If I have the answer I will be glad to help.
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## sunnydayz

For those that are sending pm's offering help, it might help more if you were to post the helpful info in the threads here so that it helps others as well


----------



## tla1217

Serenity10 said:


> Terry you and I are sharing the same emotions right now. I received my system and I read so much and tried so much that just wasn't coming out right I thought I would just throw the computer out the window. lol It will come.


Hi April, I knew I couldn't be the only one. That's why I went ahead and posted. I hate to look like an idiot but the fact is, we just haven't had any training. A good place to start is learning raster-vector files which Scott suggested, so that the language at least makes sense. Then, Sandy Jo has posted some really good video's on the WinPC web site. I just take notes of each step while watching so that when I go back into my software it's all right there for me. My plan is to learn one thing very well and then move onto the next.

You are right, it will come. Let's all agree to NOT throw our computers out the window, ha! 

We can do it! I'll post my first cut no matter what it looks like, lol, and I look forward to seeing yours. As we post our mistakes, I'm sure people will jump in and tell us what steps we are missing. 

Thanks to all for the valuable information!!!


----------



## idelements

I second this statement. I have been using Corel Draw for many, many years so I am certainly not new to artwork and vector files. 

I just installed my WinPCSign Pro and I have to say..."Can they possibly make this software more confusing?"

I am playing with the weld tools...subtract, intersect, etc. I am getting an error message that says Convert to Path. Ok...but I can NOT find that option on any of the drop down menus.

I think I should have bought KNK or ACS software. It seems much more straight forward.

UGH!!!


----------



## sjidohair

I have both programs,, 

and i would love to help you with winpcsign,, Once you have the basics,, you will be ready to go.


----------



## charles95405

For those who have winpcsign and totally lost... Biggest problem that I have seen that too many try to do complex designs to start and then discouraged. I have done this with several and after spending about an hour in seeing what outlines/fills/spacing/vectoring is in very basic terms so you can understand the relationship to each other, they were off and running...Time might be short this week as I am getting ready to go to ISS on Thurs...but I would be happy to help


----------



## royster13

I do not have this software but perhaps answering on this forum could help multiple users and future users.....


----------



## idelements

Sandy Jo

Ok...Here is what I am doing. JHS in collegiate block with outline. My outline rhinestones aren't spacing properly on tops and bottoms of letters so I am attempting to follow Sandy's video to create two color letters. Granted she is showing it w/ KNK but I figured the same basic concepts should apply.

How the heck do I fill my letters with lines? I have the fonts converted and the array of lines to simulate where my stones will be placed. 

Also, can you maybe give me some guidelines on spacing for the various size stones? 6SS, 10SS, 16SS, 20SS? Also, in order to get the stones to drop in the holes how much do you add to the size of the circles?

Someone mentioned your videos on the WinPC site but I don't see them. Can you send a link?

TIA


----------



## sjidohair

idelements said:


> Sandy Jo
> 
> Ok...Here is what I am doing. JHS in collegiate block with outline. My outline rhinestones aren't spacing properly on tops and bottoms of letters so I am attempting to follow Sandy's video to create two color letters. Granted she is showing it w/ KNK but I figured the same basic concepts should apply.
> 
> How the heck do I fill my letters with lines? I have the fonts converted and the array of lines to simulate where my stones will be placed.
> 
> Also, can you maybe give me some guidelines on spacing for the various size stones? 6SS, 10SS, 16SS, 20SS? Also, in order to get the stones to drop in the holes how much do you add to the size of the circles?
> 
> Someone mentioned your videos on the WinPC site but I don't see them. Can you send a link?
> 
> TIA


To fill a letter in Winpcsign unless you want to change the fill style ,, you do not have to go thru all that,, 

Just select the fill box in the right hands box after selecting your stone size. (See picture below)

Here is a general guideline for stone size and spacing for stones using this program.

Select up 3 sizes or 4 for bigger size holes,, 
Example a 6ss-2mm stone you will select a 10ss stone to cut and arrange on your design.

Here is a chart

6ss (2mm) design in 10ss-11ss
10ss (3mm)design in 13ss-14ss
14ss(4mm) design in 18-19ss

Now your spacing is as important as the size of holes you cut.

for spacing,, 
If you are designing with a 10ss stone,, cut that in half,, and you have the number 5
always add a 0.0 and then that number which would be 0.05

Here are some general guides to go by for spacing

10ss - 0.05
13ss-0.07
19ss-0.08

Please copy these off and keep by your computer,, 

With winpcsign or funtime,, you do not have to follow path lines to put your stones in place,, it is alot easier,, 

Unless you change a fill option,


----------



## sjidohair

If you need any more help, just let me know.


----------



## idelements

I know how to fill automatically. The issue I am having is the placement of the outline color. There are gaps at the top and bottoms of the letters.

What is the secret to getting the outline stones placed nicely around the inside fill?


----------



## sjidohair

If you are having gaps,, 

you may have spacing wrong for the image size you are trying to fill, try playing with your stones size or spacing.

On most images with a fill, I will do a outline of stones around a whole image,, 
and then bring it over to my filled image,, and place it around my filled image 

then adjust any stones that need to be to adjusted to complete the look.

Also Remember that your image you start with,, if it is a great image it will stone great if you choose the right size of stones and spacing,, 
If your eps image you start with has bad vector lines ,, that is how it will stone as well.

In most of these rhinestone software programs,, if you have blank spots,, it is where stones will collide,, on top of each other,, 
The software programs are built to just not put a stone in where colllisions will occur.


Sandy Jo


----------



## idelements

I have tried several different "collegiate" type fonts...several stone sizes, different spacing. The letters look fine.

Then I go to create an outline around the font and place the stones on the outline (no fill) and the resulting image looks like crap. There is too much space between the circles that make up the fill and the circles that make up the outline...but only on the horizontal lines. (which is why I was attempting to follow Sandy's video on creating a two color letter).

Now...my stupid text is typing out mirrored both horizontally and vertically . I can mirror it back correctly but when I move the font the outline is showing mirrored and relative placement is not center when I move to final position.



I just wanted to create a simple design for a decal...JHS in two colors and I have been playing with this all freaking day!!! This can not be this hard.


----------



## sjidohair

I always create my outline before stoning a item

also make sure your outline is wide enough, you can adjust the the width in this box (see photo)

you find this box under 

select tools
select outline

then you will see this box adjust the outline to your desired size, you will see it change as you change the numbers


----------



## sjidohair

idelements said:


> I have tried several different "collegiate" type fonts...several stone sizes, different spacing. The letters look fine.
> 
> Then I go to create an outline around the font and place the stones on the outline (no fill) and the resulting image looks like crap. There is too much space between the circles that make up the fill and the circles that make up the outline...but only on the horizontal lines. (which is why I was attempting to follow Sandy's video on creating a two color letter).
> 
> Now...my stupid text is typing out mirrored both horizontally and vertically . I can mirror it back correctly but when I move the font the outline is showing mirrored and relative placement is not center when I move to final position.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to create a simple design for a decal...JHS in two colors and I have been playing with this all freaking day!!! This can not be this hard.


I really dont think you have your setting set up... that you are having these issues,, 

when you type it should not be typing in mirror,, 

I would suggest getting your program set up with whom you purchased it from. They will help you get your settings right.

Normally when you type, letters are not mirrored.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Eview1

Hi,
I am not clear on what you are saying, sorry.
Try this and let me know if it helps. On the top tool bar go to Setting, choose Set Up from the drop down. click the Unit/Page tab. Make sure your settings are correct there unit of measurement = mm if using rhinestones click ok. 


idelements said:


> I have tried several different "collegiate" type fonts...several stone sizes, different spacing. The letters look fine.
> 
> Then I go to create an outline around the font and place the stones on the outline (no fill) and the resulting image looks like crap. There is too much space between the circles that make up the fill and the circles that make up the outline...but only on the horizontal lines. (which is why I was attempting to follow Sandy's video on creating a two color letter).
> 
> Now...my stupid text is typing out mirrored both horizontally and vertically . I can mirror it back correctly but when I move the font the outline is showing mirrored and relative placement is not center when I move to final position.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to create a simple design for a decal...JHS in two colors and I have been playing with this all freaking day!!! This can not be this hard.


----------



## dan-ann

where in the rhinestone directions does it tell you how to set up -I have alot of the same problems


----------



## sjidohair

The setup happens with the person you purchased your program from, when they help you connect to your computer with your drivers and ports.


----------



## idelements

Sandy Jo..
the issue w/ the mirrored font must be the particular font as only one is doing it.

Evie
I have been switching between mm and in...trying to figure out which I prefer to work in. Even though my background is commercial embroidery for 10+ years I have never been able to "talk" in mm 

Let me try to explain my issue more clearly 

I am trying to create a car decal w/ JHS in a "collegiate" looking font in two color rhinestones.

I size my lettering to the approx size I want it to be. I add an outline (still trying to figure out if there is a "rule" as to the size of the outline as it relates to the size of the stones being used). I fill the inside will stones...playing with spacing to get the as evenly distributed as I can. Then I add the stones to the outline.

The issue I am having is there is random extra spacing between the inside stones and outline stones...particularly on the vertical segments of the letters. Due to the height of the inside letters, the software is not adding enough rows of stones. 

I know this is not a software issue but rather a font/size/stone issue. However, I can't seem to find a combination of these items to make it look decent. It has to be easier than this...I have spent all day on this.

Thanks


----------



## sjidohair

Chris,, 
I posted this elsewhere too,, make sure this box is selected 

go to 

tools
transform 
and then in the position box make sure this box is selected


----------



## sjidohair

What font are you working with,, let me see what i can do

give me the size of stone you are using and spacing and also 

the height for the font.

Let me see if i recreate this ,,


----------



## sjidohair

idelements said:


> Sandy Jo..
> the issue w/ the mirrored font must be the particular font as only one is doing it.
> 
> Evie
> I have been switching between mm and in...trying to figure out which I prefer to work in. Even though my background is commercial embroidery for 10+ years I have never been able to "talk" in mm
> 
> Let me try to explain my issue more clearly
> 
> I am trying to create a car decal w/ JHS in a "collegiate" looking font in two color rhinestones.
> 
> I size my lettering to the approx size I want it to be. I add an outline (still trying to figure out if there is a "rule" as to the size of the outline as it relates to the size of the stones being used). I fill the inside will stones...playing with spacing to get the as evenly distributed as I can. Then I add the stones to the outline.
> 
> The issue I am having is there is random extra spacing between the inside stones and outline stones...particularly on the vertical segments of the letters. Due to the height of the inside letters, the software is not adding enough rows of stones.
> 
> I know this is not a software issue but rather a font/size/stone issue. However, I can't seem to find a combination of these items to make it look decent. It has to be easier than this...I have spent all day on this.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for that info,, as it might be that font for some reason did not load in properly, or something,, but i would like to give it a go for you


----------



## sjidohair

Here is JHS

3mm stones 
7 inches wide

now i would take the lasso tool, to change the color of the outside edge to a different color,, 
you know how to get to my videos,, go to the one labeled 
lasso tool
it is very easy to use,, 

i will try to do pics here for you


----------



## sjidohair

here is a picture of the tool bar, 

the 2nd from last icon,,, the rope,, is the lasso tool

ungroup your image,, 

and anything you draw a circle around with the lasso tool, can be changed,, 

after the circle has been connected,, the things that will be affected by your change of color , size ect,, has a lil dot next to it,

go to the select arrow left column 1st button hit that,, 
now go to your stone selection button at the bottom toolbar

now go to your color pallete in the left hand column
and select a different color than what shows up for the fill color on JPS


----------



## idelements

I think this is the font.... should be Stahls Varsity

Overall size doesn't matter...just a good size for car decal. I don't know what size stones most people use for the decals but I was thinking 16ss. Red inside and clear outside.

Thanks!!


----------



## sjidohair

I will try to reload that pic,, hang on


----------



## idelements

Sandy Jo
What font did you use?


----------



## sjidohair

like this?


----------



## sjidohair

idelements said:


> Sandy Jo
> What font did you use?



chris,, i used college font


----------



## sjidohair

when you make your letters big enough like this there are many rows of stones, so no need to do a outline,, for stones, 
just select the outside and start changing the color of what you want of the outside,, with the lasso tool


----------



## idelements

UGH...I was trying to make it more difficult than it needed to be. I did play with just changing the colors. Here is one of my versions. But I like yours. Was that font on the cd? If you don't mind sending me your version. Then I will play around with recreating it. I just have to get a handle on stone sizes and spacing as it relates to overall design size.


----------



## idelements

here is my version from earlier....


----------



## sjidohair

Chris that looks great,,, 

I think i purchased that one, but do a look at dafont.com too,,,,,,


----------



## sjidohair

idelements said:


> UGH...I was trying to make it more difficult than it needed to be. I did play with just changing the colors. Here is one of my versions. But I like yours. Was that font on the cd? If you don't mind sending me your version. Then I will play around with recreating it. I just have to get a handle on stone sizes and spacing as it relates to overall design size.



Chris,,

I think so too, there are many now that use this program,, and I am sure there a ton here that can help,,, 
just ask,, we will help when we can,,,

And remember not all sizes of images can be stoned with the size stones we want to do,,, sometimes we have to change the size of the image,, or the stone....

some images with curves are a lil trickier,, too. and may need some stone placement by hand,,,,, I have found this in every program I have ever worked with... 
The nature of the beast,,,
the cool thing is we all have each other to help.


Glad you are on track now.
sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Eview1

Chris,
That looks really nice good job!



idelements said:


> here is my version from earlier....


----------



## BML Builder

Chris & Sandy jo, Both of your designs look great!! Thank you Sandy jo for describing how you do these things. I'm sure there are a lot of others that really were doing things the hard way but were afraid to ask or just thought that was the only way to do it. And there are probably others that just didn't know where to start. Thanks for posting for all to see, I'm sure you have helped a lot more than you will ever know!!


----------



## DivineBling

BML Builder said:


> Chris & Sandy jo, Both of your designs look great!! Thank you Sandy jo for describing how you do these things. I'm sure there are a lot of others that really were doing things the hard way but were afraid to ask or just thought that was the only way to do it. And there are probably others that just didn't know where to start. Thanks for posting for all to see, I'm sure you have helped a lot more than you will ever know!!


I second that!


----------



## sjidohair

BML Builder said:


> Chris & Sandy jo, Both of your designs look great!! Thank you Sandy jo for describing how you do these things. I'm sure there are a lot of others that really were doing things the hard way but were afraid to ask or just thought that was the only way to do it. And there are probably others that just didn't know where to start. Thanks for posting for all to see, I'm sure you have helped a lot more than you will ever know!!


Thanks Marilyn,

I have a ton of videos,, I am checking them over to make sure they fall in the right format for TSF, and I will start posting them.
As a question arrises, it explains things so much better to show someone, how to do something.

Sandy jo


----------



## BML Builder

sjidohair said:


> Thanks Marilyn,
> 
> I have a ton of videos,, I am checking them over to make sure they fall in the right format for TSF, and I will start posting them.
> As a question arrises, it explains things so much better to show someone, how to do something.
> 
> Sandy jo


I agree completely. And here at TSF there are so many people that need help but are not sure where to find it or are afraid to ask. So posting the directions or a video helps so many more than you realize. That is the great thing about this forum, so many people willing to help each other. And we all can learn so much from each other!! Thanks again!!


----------



## CELEBRATIONS

Sandy, when first typing this type of font should it type out solid or outlined? My font is typing out outlined and your you tube video shows a solid font to start with. I don't know how to make the starting font solid.
thanks


----------



## sjidohair

To make a font filled, just check the fill box, on the program, and it will fill whatever object you are filling. here is a pic of the fill box to check,

but remember you need a chunky font for a good fill as well


----------



## sjidohair

If you need any more help just let me know, 
Glad to help
Sandy jo


----------



## CELEBRATIONS

O.K. Thanks, should my font start out solid or outlined?


----------



## sjidohair

Start it out in reg frame not wire frame and solid,, 
do you need me to make a lil video or do you have it under control,, tell me the font and i will do it too, to make sure you have a bold enough font for a fill.

Sandy jo


----------



## CELEBRATIONS

Yes, a video would be great! I'm not in wire frame , but how do I make it "solid" please.
Thanks


----------



## sjidohair

Do you know how to go from wire frame to reg and back? or to get the font solid,, I can help if you don't
Sandy jo


----------



## sjidohair

CELEBRATIONS said:


> Yes, a video would be great! I'm not in wire frame , but how do I make it "solid" please.
> Thanks


ok i will make you one,, hang on i will just pick a generic font, ok?
Sandy jo


----------



## CELEBRATIONS

Yes, I can go from regular frame to wire and back from that little "w" at the bottom, I just dont know how to make the font solid. When i press the W the font is still in outline. Is there a setting to make it solid? 
Thanks


----------



## CELEBRATIONS

the font is lubalin.bold


----------



## sjidohair

ok hang on just taking it over to you tube and will bring it back , here,,


----------



## sjidohair

Here you go it is a you tube video
‪TSF How to fill a font and do a fill with stones.wmv‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## CELEBRATIONS

Thank you, you are awesome!


----------



## sjidohair

Let me know if that helped, I will be happy to help anyone that needs it,, I get pretty busy, 
Sandy jo


----------



## CELEBRATIONS

Just watched it, thank you so much. Now it makes sense, you are sooo helpful !


----------



## sjidohair

anytime,,, you need a lil boost just let me know , I will be glad to give you a visual. Once you learn the basics with this program,, everything will fall into place.

This is one of the easiest programs to use,, This progam and Das used together is amazing,, 

Sandy jo


----------



## fedoraoriginali

sjidohair said:


> Here is a general guideline for stone size and spacing for stones using this program.
> 
> Select up 3 sizes or 4 for bigger size holes,,
> Example a 6ss-2mm stone you will select a 10ss stone to cut and arrange on your design.
> 
> Here is a chart
> 
> 6ss (2mm) design in 10ss-11ss
> 10ss (3mm)design in 13ss-14ss
> 14ss(4mm) design in 18-19ss
> 13ss-0.07
> 19ss-


Sandy Jo, doesn't this depend on the template material you are using. I have been told to cit the Sticky Flock circles slightly larger than the Hartco?


----------



## sjidohair

Hi Dora,,

I do not change my settings when I cut Sticky flock, or ezlift flock or Hartco, Graphtec material ect.

You can if you want. Adjust however you want for what works for you, these are my Basic settings I can drop any stone, into,these size holes, Korean, machine cut or Swarovski.

But if you like them bigger,, in Winpcsign you have the choice of just enlarging the or decreasing any number you want,, 

Also depending on what type blade you cut with,, can make a difference,, I found the Clean cut blades work thru template material like butter but always test out a hole when using a new type of blade to ensure it is the size you want. You may have to do some adjusting as well.

Sandy jo


----------



## BlingItOn

Sandy Jo...do all of your WinPC tutorial videos work with learning the Funtime Deluxe program also? I purchased the program about a year ago but have never really sat down to learn the full funtion of the program. I'm more of a visual learner so if I could watch your videos and apply the same steps to Funtime it would make the learning process a whole lot quicker.


----------



## sjidohair

Bling I would be happy to help you learn the program, I think alot of the functions are the same,, winpcsign does have some extra goodies, 

If you have a program that is not being used,, pull that baby out and get it going,, 

I use lots of programs,, and each have their special place in my Rhinestone Designs, even if you used it for the Font fill feature,, it would pay for itself,, 

I have a ton of Instructional Videos out but alot have self promotion on them, so i need to make some real generic ones for here.
As you guys need them, so if anyone wants to see anything, 
I need to re make it for here and I will. just let me know what anyone needs to know.

The Software you choose to use to Create Rhinestone Designs, is only as good as the Support you get with it.

If you have no support you sit with a Software that can do amazing things,, And I will Gladly help with Winpcsign,, I do not work for them or get paid for support from them, I do this for Free on The forums, to share.

I am a very proud Teacher/Mentor when I look back and see what you guys have created with the few Basics I Give you and you then take off and create your own style,, 

Sandy jo


----------



## BlingItOn

sjidohair said:


> Bling I would be happy to help you learn the program, I think alot of the functions are the same,, winpcsign does have some extra goodies,
> 
> If you have a program that is not being used,, pull that baby out and get it going,,
> 
> I use lots of programs,, and each have their special place in my Rhinestone Designs, even if you used it for the Font fill feature,, it would pay for itself,,
> 
> I have a ton of Instructional Videos out but alot have self promotion on them, so i need to make some real generic ones for here.
> As you guys need them, so if anyone wants to see anything,
> I need to re make it for here and I will. just let me know what anyone needs to know.
> 
> The Software you choose to use to Create Rhinestone Designs, is only as good as the Support you get with it.
> 
> If you have no support you sit with a Software that can do amazing things,, And I will Gladly help with Winpcsign,, I do not work for them or get paid for support from them, I do this for Free on The forums, to share.
> 
> I am a very proud Teacher/Mentor when I look back and see what you guys have created with the few Basics I Give you and you then take off and create your own style,,
> 
> Sandy jo


Thanks Sandy Jo....I am actually getting ready to go on vacation and I figured for the long 12hr car ride I would play around with my Funtime program and see what I can accomplish. I'll try and look at some of your videos before I leave to learn the basics.

I get so busy during my normal work week that there seems never enough time to just sit down and learn a new program.


----------



## sjidohair

BlingItOn said:


> Thanks Sandy Jo....I am actually getting ready to go on vacation and I figured for the long 12hr car ride I would play around with my Funtime program and see what I can accomplish. I'll try and look at some of your videos before I leave to learn the basics.
> 
> I get so busy during my normal work week that there seems never enough time to just sit down and learn a new program.


Ohhh I totally know how that goes,, Have a great Vacation, I just got back from Las Vegas doing Bling Research and Fun,, and used my time on the plane for just that,, 

If you have any questions when you get back, just let me know.

Sandy Jo


----------



## Krystle1981

sjidohair said:


> Hi Dora,,
> 
> I do not change my settings when I cut Sticky flock, or ezlift flock or Hartco, Graphtec material ect.


Hey Sandy Jo...What's is the difference between the sticky flock and the EZlift flock? Is it easier to work with?


----------



## sjidohair

Krystle,

Sticky flock is sold to cut and create Rhinestone Templates with and workstations.

ezlift is only sold as a premade Template and Workstation, I love them both.

Sandy jo


----------



## Krystle1981

Thanks! What are the differences in the two materials? I want one of your workstations but I'm curious about how the stones would brush in on the EZlift workstation.


----------



## sjidohair

Krystle, I should refer you to my video's on You Tube to watch the items in question being used ,if you have not already seen them. They are listed under Rhinestonemonkey.
But thank you for asking
Sandy jo


----------



## fedoraoriginali

sjidohair said:


> Krystle,
> 
> Sticky flock is sold to cut and create Rhinestone Templates with and workstations.
> 
> ezlift is only sold as a premade Template and Workstation, I love them both.
> 
> Sandy jo


Sandy, in all the forums on rhinestone template materials I have only heard you speak about Sticky Flock and Hartco? Is Ezylift a new material and why do you only sell the templates? How different is it to Sticky Flock? I have Sticky Flock but want to understand all the materials available. Thanks


----------



## Krystle1981

fedoraoriginali said:


> Sandy, in all the forums on rhinestone template materials I have only heard you speak about Sticky Flock and Hartco? Is Ezylift a new material and why do you only sell the templates? How different is it to Sticky Flock? I have Sticky Flock but want to understand all the materials available. Thanks


Yes, I'd like to know too!


----------



## sunnydayz

Hi Sandyjo, if you have one it would be great to see a video link showing the differences of the two materials, and that would also help avoid breaking the self promotion rule as well if it were just linked here.


----------



## sjidohair

Here is a new video up that a forum member has asked me to make, It shows using winpcsign how to 
Make a outline around a object, 
with a larger stone, 
then filling the font body in with smaller stones.

Glad I could help you with this and knew there were others that could use the info as well.

This is also how you create Outlines for Rhinestone stickers using Winpcsign using the outline feature

How to create a Larger stone outline and a smaller filled inline.wmv - YouTube


----------



## CELEBRATIONS

Thank you so much for the video, this really helps . I watched it 3 x's and when I click to stone the letters on the outside, the inside or black part goes away. I am not able pick where I want to stone first. Am I doing something wrong or could my settings be off?


----------



## sjidohair

Gracie, try checking your break text before you stone,, just in case it grouped,, let me know if that worked if not you can send me the file and let me see what is going on, and i will help


----------



## sjidohair

here is a visual


----------



## CELEBRATIONS

O.k, thanks, i will try that.


----------



## sjidohair

Just let me know,, or else send the file to me and let me pick apart to see if there is a issue, also make sure it is a real eps vector file,, 
If it carries a bitmap, that will disappear when you go to stone it. 

Sandy jo


----------



## CELEBRATIONS

OK Sandy, took a mental break and tried your directions again and it worked! 
Thanks again i'm on my way now!


----------



## sjidohair

woohoooooo,, I knew you would get it if i could just show you,, Just let me know when you get to the next spot and I will try to be here to help,, 

Sandy jo


----------



## CELEBRATIONS

Thanks, Sandy Jo I know you are super busy but, you are always so willing to help us newbies. I truley appreciate it.


----------



## sjidohair

CELEBRATIONS said:


> Thanks, Sandy Jo I know you are super busy but, you are always so willing to help us newbies. I truley appreciate it.



Thank you , 

I love to help others learn, and once you have,, and i see your work out and about and posting on the forums what you guys have made,, I am one proud Teacher,, 

But the Thanks are awesome, as well,, 

Sandy jo


----------



## SickPuppy

If WinPCSign is too much of a challenge then try the rStones macro for Coreldraw. I found it much easier although I did not have any trouble with WinPCSign.

I judge how user friendly software is based on how often I have to read the instructions. I have not found anything in WinPCSign or rStones that I could not accomplish and I have not read the instructions for either program. 

It helps to have a good working knowledge of CorelDraw and Adobe PhotoPaint or Adobe Illustrator


----------



## penwork

I am having a similar problem I have the software installed but when it comes to cutting the blade cuts an incomplete design and goes all over the vinyl. HELP!


----------



## fedoraoriginali

There are 2 things to investigate as I am not sure by what you mean by the blade going all over the place.
1. Check that your vinyl is clamped down properly and is aligned straight. Is it the vinyl moving all over the place or the blade?
2. In Winpcsign, check your design in wireframe mode ( click the big "W" at the bottom toolbar. This will show you where the blade is to cut. You may have cutting lines that you do not see in normal mode. Your cut may not be completing if your design is larger than your vinyl. Remember to allow 3 cms off each end as this area is where the pinch rollers are.
If you have extra cutting lines you will need to either weld and adjust your design or try using the "WYSISYG" function under the Shape drop down.
Try and watch this video
Signmax.us ~ View topic - WYSiWYG , how can I use this function?
And others under Support.
I hope this helps


----------



## Clair9103

Hi Terry, I think I am responding correctly to you. However, I'm new here with the t-shirtforum trying to find help with this new jouney of creating rhinestones items. I love the bling thing a whole lot, however, I have already spent a lot of money trying to get it all together I brought the cameo silhouette and software, it's not friendly and now I just purchase a sign-max along with the winpcsign pro 2012. I am so lost I'm about crazy trying to understand it all. 

First of all I fail to see even with all the videos out there how to create a rhinestone template. In the font area they have 4 font you use for rhinestones, but when I type my words and choose 10ss and click apply the rhinestone holes are no longer understandable and do not look like a word at all. The other thing is I wanted to us whatever font I wanted to and not be limited. Seen as though the manuel have missing pieces and the video are not from the start from sizing your page (the first box to come up) to cutting. I need a step by step book too. Anyone or anybody please help.......


----------



## Clair9103

CELEBRATIONS said:


> Thanks, Sandy Jo I know you are super busy but, you are always so willing to help us newbies. I truley appreciate it.


 Sandy Jo, I did try to reach you by phone and did not get you, however, I am new with this and I did post. Please see if you can help me. Thanks, Clair


----------



## sjidohair

Clair, 
I will be happy to help you.
the first thing I want you to do is when you choose your size stone,, 
Is bring up your transformation box,,, 
see the pic below,, 
it is the blue stone click it and the transformation box will come up


----------



## sjidohair

ok now this box comes up where you can choose your 

Size stone and your spacing,

choose 13ss and the spacing is 0.06 this is a starting spot for you, to begin with.
this sizing is for a 10ss or 3mm stone.
see pictures below


----------



## sjidohair

Now lets practice with a single line font, that comes with winpc,,, 

Go to the font tab to bring up your fonts, 
See pic below
choose the 2 tabs the T and the F and the text window will come up, 
Now go to the right to the cutting tab click it,, this is where you will find your single line fonts,, 

Lets choose 0Avenge Rhinestone & Engraving


----------



## sjidohair

ok so we have our size stone 13ss 
we have our spacing 0.06

we have chosen single line font, which means a one line font, and it will stone as a one line font, as is.

Cutting fonts also do not show up on the screen you need to go to wireframe for them to show up, so 
Go to Wire frame this is the W in the lower toolbar it takes you to wireframe which is lines.

So lets type out Clair if you are in wire frame you will see it,, 
it will look like this


----------



## sjidohair

Now we are ready to stone it.

select the image
size clair to 2 inches by 5 inches


Iin the transformation box you have the stones set to 13ss and 0.06 spacing,, 
also make sure your outline is selected for right now.

click apply, it should look like this.


----------



## sjidohair

Now lets go out of wire frame by clicking the W again, in the lower toolbar, 
And Clair will be filled in holes, like this


----------



## sjidohair

Let me know if yours looks like this please, 

I am here to help you ,, if you need anything please ask,, 
This goes to anyone that needs help with winpc,, you can also send me a message if i have not seen your post..

There is alot to learn but once you have the basics,, It will all click.
but I also know how frustrating it can be when you want to get going.

Not everything stones perfect as with any Rhinestone program, there are stones to move around and adjust,

Choosing the right size image and stones is very important, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Clair9103

Thank you so very much. I have not tried this yet because of working my regular job. But I am off for the next few days and I going to work hard to get something accomplish. Thanks again and I will be getting back with you to tell my results. Clair


----------



## sjidohair

Good to hear from you Clair, Just let me know if you need anything. or have any questions.

I can make you a video of a lesson if you need to and post it here.


----------



## Clair9103

Thank you again Sandy. I stayed up late last night and worked on this and I did it. Thanks a million times. Now I have some more questions: The holes are to big for the 10ss stones I currently have. Is this suppose to be this way. I was wanting a more fancer font than this so am I limited to the four rhinestones cutting fonts in the font area? The cliparts in this software program some you have to pay for is there any site that you know of that you can get free fonts and cliparts that are the right files this excepts? Thanks again!


----------



## sjidohair

Glad you got it claire,, woohoooo 

almost any font can be changed to stone. That is on the font cd or the fonts listed in your font area.

You need to find the right size that works for each font , if you try to use a font that is skinny and you want it a 3line font,, it can be done, but you will need to so some work on it.

I feel the magic to Rhinestone Creation is knowing what size to size a design and the stone size , that will all come with experience.


----------



## Clair9103

From what I have dealt with already I do understand that with any font you use you are going to have to move some of the circle/dots around to form the letter. I have learn how to move around a little and what the software will do are not do. All the commands and learning what they do will take some time as we know. 
So, the point I still am not clear on the the sizing of the stone. As I mention to you above the sizing you gave me(13) is so big for the 10ss stone that I have. Are you saying to me above to try a smaller size stone. How do you do a 3 line font as you mention are you saying that manuelly duplicate stones to get this, however, I do understand that I will have to move stone-holes around.

I mention about the cliparts, I love flowers, roses and swirls things. Do you know where I can get these for free and in right files.


----------



## Clair9103

Jewelry design | Creart=
Shop2_Rhinestone-Transfers

Sandy, as I have look at a whole lot of companies work on there pre-made rhinestones transfer and other products on the net, my question to you (if you would please look at the above links) all I want to know is do the Winpcsignpro12 have the potential of doing this kind of work. I mean two or three size stones, multi-colors. I seen some awesome work. Or, should I look for another program. Do I need anything else? Please advise, Thanks Sandy for all you do.. Clair


----------



## sjidohair

Hi Clair,

I have said this many times in the past, but here it goes again.

"A Rhinestone program is only as good as the person who Drives it."

I have seen Friends use the most basic program, and produce the most amazing Rhinestone art.

I have seen Friends use the most expensive programs and produce nothing but Basic items designs.

Learning a program, understanding the flow of Rhinestones in your designs is what will let you do anything you want to do.

But you have to be willing to learn beyond the basics, be creative, think outside the Box.

Now back to your question, can Winpcsign do the designs as you posted, Yes any Program can, But the more stone size variations you have, The more colors you go into, will be where you will have a template for each stone size and color.

The Winpc program has a tool called fit to stone, with different sizes of stones you can put in that you would like to use ,say a 6ss, 8ss, 10ss, 16ss, 20ss,into one design if it fits, and many of those sizes are in the images you pulled up,,

So now imagine lining all those templates up,, can it be done yes, but do you want to take the time to do this?

Most of these types of designs are run off on cams machines,or the crystal press, to be cost productive instead of using 6-10 templates per one design and taking the time to line them all up.

I am just being honest here, to help you make the decision you need to make to produce the items you want to produce.

Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair

Clair9103 said:


> From what I have dealt with already I do understand that with any font you use you are going to have to move some of the circle/dots around to form the letter. I have learn how to move around a little and what the software will do are not do. All the commands and learning what they do will take some time as we know.
> So, the point I still am not clear on the the sizing of the stone. As I mention to you above the sizing you gave me(13) is so big for the 10ss stone that I have. Are you saying to me above to try a smaller size stone. How do you do a 3 line font as you mention are you saying that manuelly duplicate stones to get this, however, I do understand that I will have to move stone-holes around.
> 
> I mention about the cliparts, I love flowers, roses and swirls things. Do you know where I can get these for free and in right files.


Claire the Hole we create to put the stone is has to be larger,, the stone has to go in, and have enough room to turn over right side up,, 

All 10ss stones are not created the same diameter,, if for some reason your 10ss are really small , try a lil smaller hole, but when you flow your stones into a template and they do not drop in well, then you know you have your holes to small.

I would do a small filled square test pattern to see the flow for your stones.

For clip art , there are many vector clipart membership sources.

Iclipart.com
clipart.com

Just do a google search for vector clipart.

Collecting clipart and redrawing your own over the years is kinda like collecting purses and shoes, you can never have enough.


----------



## Nick Rocco

Sandy Jo,

Can WinPCSign Pro 2012 produce the scatter effect shown in this picture?



As I look for new rhinestone software, this is something that I would like to be able to handle.

Please let me know what you think.

Thanks
NR


----------



## sjidohair

Nick,

There is no function to do the scatter in Winpc,,

However you can do it with your outline tools,

Create many different outlines and space your stones further apart each outline you stone.

If you need anymore help let me know.

I will also pass this info on as a wish list want to the Winpcs poeple.


----------



## katruax

Nick Rocco said:


> Can WinPCSign Pro 2012 produce the scatter effect shown in this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> As I look for new rhinestone software, this is something that I would like to be able to handle.


Hello Nick... I know you have rStones and if you have it you have CorelDRAW so you can very easily handle this effect with what you already have... You just have to think outside the box a little... LOL

CorelDRAW with rStones - Rhinestone Scatter Effect - YouTube

Hope that helps....

Kevin


----------



## Ryan Tan Yu

DUPLICATE PATH!! AAAARGH it's driving me crazy. I plotted the path myself via CorelDraw so I know there's only one path; but when I export it into EPS, and import it to WinPCSign, it says duplicate path!

Worse, it suggests the "Path CLeaning > Erase Duplicate Path," but that option is greyed out!


----------



## OSSKOBRET

Copy image 
Place in new workspace 
break group 
Wireframe 
See if you can see a duplicate by moving things around .
You have to have everything selected to use path cleaning 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## asinger3

I have been watching videos and I appreciate all of the help. I am needing to cut the Blue Sticky Flock with WinPC Sign pro 2014 and a cameo. I don't know what to put in the cut settings window. It is asking for Material # and Pressure # How do I know what to put there? I am trying to cust a Rhinestone design with 2300 ss6 stones and don't want to have to pick out all those circles by hand. I prefer the right cut the first time. Thanks for helping this is my first cut with WinPC Sign Pro. 

Amy


----------



## Eview1

Hi Amy you said, It is asking for Material # and Pressure # How do I know what to put there? 

when you press the cut box you should see your file outlined and a measurement of it. Pressure is the cutting force select weeding to see a weed box around your file


----------

